# cactus fatty w/qview



## got14u (May 25, 2009)

I decided to make a mexican fattie or 2. Using nopales that's cactus for the gringo's (lol). The filling for the 2 are sauteed onions, anaheim peppers, grilled cactus. Also some cooked bacon and chorizo. all sprinkled with some lantana of texas seasoning. I also cooked up 4 more anaheim's with some virgin olive oil and peeled them. Then stuffed them with some cream cheese and sour cream. the only difference between the 2 mexican fatties are one (with the bacon weave) I used cheddar cheese in the filling. and the other one with 2 strips of bacon I used home made mexican cheese along with the filling. We also threw a chili cheese dog fattie on the smoker. I am curious how this will turn out with the bread in side. All the sausage is home made also. thanks for lookin and I will have more pics when they come out.


----------



## got14u (May 25, 2009)

got some pics of them in the smoker. almost ready to come out.


----------



## fire it up (May 25, 2009)

Wow, really nice, and creative.
Points for doing cactus, great idea.  And the chili dog fattie?  Bet that will be amazing.
Looking forward to this one.


----------



## rivet (May 25, 2009)

darn good idea with the fresh nopal! Your fattie looks awesome so far.


----------



## benjaminr (May 25, 2009)

Nice job! Your starting to get my brain gears a turning.


----------



## sumosmoke (May 25, 2009)

Points just for the ideas and the pics. Looks like a really good meal is about to be had by all!!


----------



## billbo (May 25, 2009)

Looks awsome! I am really becoming a huge fattie fan! Did two this weekend camping.


----------



## got14u (May 26, 2009)

here are the finished pics....man were they all good....I would recommend the chilli dog fatty to all....and the mexi one as well......wow


----------



## ronp (May 26, 2009)

Great Job and great pics. Thanks.


----------



## porked (May 26, 2009)

Positively outstanding job! Great pics, thanks.


----------



## dohie (May 27, 2009)

Amazing ideas and pictures. 

HOw hard was it wrapping the chilidog one?


----------



## fire it up (May 27, 2009)

They looked really good.
My Sister and her Husband are having a bunch of folks over soon and she asked me to do some pp and some fatties, looks like one of the ones I'll be making will be a chili cheese dog one.
Great work!


----------



## richoso1 (May 27, 2009)

Now that is some down home smoking. One of the first post I can remember that metioned the use of nopales. Points for creativity!


----------



## smokeguy (May 27, 2009)

Looks great.  What sort of flavor were you going for on the homemade sausage?  Where both of them the same?


----------



## grothe (May 27, 2009)

Ya got my stomach growling....real nice job on both!!!


----------



## shellbellc (May 27, 2009)

Looks great!!!! Looks like you have yourself a nice camera also, takes nice pics!!!


----------



## got14u (May 27, 2009)

Atually  it was a little difirent doing that one...but man was it good. word of advice is to make sure this one cools off good before cutting in to it. it also seemed to cook faster then most.highly recommend it. EVERYONE luved itthanks rich.....i thought u would like that twistone was a spicy sage breakfast suasage and the other one was maple...both are great. I have been handing out my home made sausage for awhile and people are raving about them....now no more hand outs...lol...it's to expensive. but man do i like to hear the feed backthanks and yes i have a nikon d-series.....i luv this thing.again thanks to everyone for lookin.


----------

